# Problème de transfert avec ipod shuffle et itunes



## titiag (26 Septembre 2008)

bonjour

je viens d'acheter un ipod shuffle pour mon petit frère et je ne sais pas comment faire pour y rajouter de la musique, je fais un transfert en "remplissage auto" par exemple a partir de limewire, mais comment je fais pour en rajouter d'autres ?? j'ai essayé "importer" a partir du menu fichier de itunes mais je ne peux pas selectionner toutes les chansons de mon dossier, je suis obligé de les mettre une par une, et vu  la quantité que j'ai ...

merci pour vos reponses

ps : en plus ca ne fonctionne meme pas de faire "importer" via le menu fichier de itunes pfff


----------

